# My reef aquarium



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some of my non cuddly pets lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

My tail spot Blenny


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh they look like aquatic flowers to me! They are absolutely 
gorgeous, I love saltwater aquariums! <3


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is full tank shot Still letting my corals grow I am going to be getting a bigger tank soon


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Oh they look like aquatic flowers to me! They are absolutely
> gorgeous, I love saltwater aquariums! <3


Yes this is why I love zoanthids , 90% of my tank are zoanthids I have clove polyps which are the palm tree looking coral in green.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

You must have a great camera for taking shots through glass like
these! Beautiful set up, how many fish you have in it?

My mom has a LARGE aquarium at her house she keeps our
native fresh water fish in, she has a catfish, several brim,
goldfish, crappie, and bullfrog tadpoles, LOL! :lol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahh, how pretty that is. I wish I had to guts to do saltwater. I'm a freshwater kind of girl for now though. I do admire a pretty set up like that though. Very nice Roxy


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> You must have a great camera for taking shots through glass like
> these! Beautiful set up, how many fish you have in it?
> 
> My mom has a LARGE aquarium at her house she keeps our
> ...


I use my good camera for my nice shoots only lol its a canon 20D with a macro lens. I use a tripod on most shots also. 

I had 2 fish in there but I just found on dead yesterday evening !! I just got the darn thing it was this fish here

Green Coris Wrasse 










My tank is consider a nano reef because its only 20 gallons.

I have another 12.5 gallon tank with 2 other fish I will take some pics of them maybe tonight. 


I like predator fresh water fish I want to get some gars and arowanas


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Ahh, how pretty that is. I wish I had to guts to do saltwater. I'm a freshwater kind of girl for now though. I do admire a pretty set up like that though. Very nice Roxy


Its easy TRUST ME lol salt water is just the same as a fresh water set up if you take care of the fresh water right. 

Its easy if you have only fish or if you have only easy corals like the zoanthids or soft corals. What is hard is getting a tank like this 

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-03/totm/index.php

That takes a lot of time and that is not for beginners lol those are SPS corals I had a tank with some and its hard work. I will get some more when I set up the ne tank but I will have everything automated  to make my life easier. Most people with set ups like this literally have to baby sit a tank lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That is a pretty set up. I don't have a tank large enough right now to set up as saltwater. We have two 20 gals now, one regular and one long, we have a spare 10 sitting around gathering dust because I haven't purchased a stand for it. It came free with purchase of the husband.... *shrugs* LoL. 

I just hate that so many of the pretty fish and stuff are so much more expensive than some of the freshwater fish. Leave it to me to shell out a load of cash and then kill my new fishy friend. LoL, I'm a goober I told hubby that if he set up a saltwater tank her HAD to put seahorses and a star fish in, I didn't care what else he did with it but I wanted seahorses! LoL, Doing some research though I don't think they are for beginer or lazy keepers, bummer, I fall into both classes lol. 

Maybe if I see a great deal on craigslist on a larger tank I will think about it. Saleen is keeping me pretty busy right now though lol.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

That is fantastic beautiful what hard work to get it like that i wouldnt have the first clue id kill all the fish off lol


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I just hate that so many of the pretty fish and stuff are so much more expensive than some of the freshwater fish. Leave it to me to shell out a load of cash and then kill my new fishy friend. LoL, I'm a goober I told hubby that if he set up a saltwater tank her HAD to put seahorses and a star fish in, I didn't care what else he did with it but I wanted seahorses! LoL, Doing some research though I don't think they are for beginer or lazy keepers, bummer, I fall into both classes lol.
> 
> Maybe if I see a great deal on craigslist on a larger tank I will think about it. Saleen is keeping me pretty busy right now though lol.


Yeah seahorses are very hard to take care of I was going to try it but they are too expensive for the ones I want look http://www.seahorse.com/ click on seahorses and look at the prices lol you can get cheap ones but they are usually brown and black. 

There is a guy who breeds them and they are way cheaper than that place. 

A lot of fish are not expensive either , the reason why reef fish are higher than fresh water is because A) most have not bred in captivity like FW fish B) divers have to catch a reef fish lol imagine trying to get a little old fish out of a full blown reef lol .... when they see a predator most swim inside the reef and hide in rocks and corals. So that must be fun for the divers that dont use chemicals to catch. 

The corals I posted can be expensive because people make up fancy names for them some people are just getting to crazy with zoanthid prices. Some are asking 50-100 bucks for one polyp ...... 

Yeah try CL they have so many good deals. I only ways see big tanks for free in my area lol.


----------

